# Word Bearer Omni- "Torment" ....Spoilers!!



## Burias (Jul 9, 2010)

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! :shok::shok:

There we go, now that that's over with.....Anyone else feel disappointed with the "Torment" story in the Word Bearers Omnibus ??:rtfm: Don't get me wrong its a good story, and I love ANYTHING Word Bearers. I had to re-purchase the "Dark...." series more than once due to pages being worn (and a spilled drink or two lol) but did so gladly. Whenever I am waiting on the release of a new BL book, they are my fallbacks (also, Storm of Iron, GREAT story btw). So when I heard of the upcoming release of a Word Bearers Omnibus I knew it was for me ^^ I still consider it money well spent, but am uncharacteristically disappointed with Anthony Reynolds foray into the WB line this time. Burias was an integral part of the stories and I dont see how he/they could possibly continue without him. Granted the animosity between Marduk and Kol Badar is highly entertaining in its own right, and I will happily purchase the next WB book that is released (if another is released), I just feel that the story line will be poorer for his absence. Now I know that he most likely wont be completely absent, and it will be interesting to read about his entombment and eternal "Torment" in the ceramite casket that is a Dreadnoughts existence, but it just wont be the same. I will miss living vicariously through him, running rampant through the battlefields and the total carnage he wrought upon the Corpse-Emperors lackeys. He will be missed.:cray:

Here's to hoping that Reynolds has something spectacular in store for us to make up for Burias-Drak'shal's fall from grace.......


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I was sad when I saw that, but at the end of the third story it was pretty much obvious Marduk was going to have to take care of him.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

put it this way he was happy enough to do as Kol Badar wanted on the premise he would be admitted into the annointed but the sway of power with Marduk and then eventually how to fulfill his own ambitions well it was only time before he got what was coming to him, however he was great and his powerplays were amusing to read.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

I liked the short story. Hell I KNEW that he would become a Dreadnought the moment Reynolds described how much Burias loathed what was inside of them.


----------

